# Question About the Morley ABY Selector Combiner



## geohuete (Mar 20, 2012)

I know that it is possible to run this pedal as one guitar to two amps, or two guitars to one amp, but i was curious if it was possible to run one amp head to two cabs? If not what would be another pedal I could use for this same function.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 20, 2012)

No, it'll fry the head and the pedal both most likely. 

edit; you can run two cabs off that head as long as your ohm load matches.
As far as switching between cabs on the fly, I'm not sure.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Mar 21, 2012)

The thing that springs to mind is the Radial "Cabbone". Works exactly as your drawing, only suitable for speaker signals.
Cabbone cabinet selector switch - Tonebone effects pedals and guitar signal switching by Radial Engineering


----------

